# Rotten T111 - replace w/ Hardy?



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm ripping off some rotten T111 siding off a pump house - I can replace with new T111 but this place is a swamp, and the pump house is always spraying water all on the inside (plumber's problem, not mine)

Should I replace with Hardy Board? Looks like T111.....

how is Hardy in such a moist environment???

MHM


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Nothings gonna hold up underwater but a submarine!
r


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Could do PT plywood w/ hardi on the outside... don't just nail the hardi to the studs.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Need to have adequate ventilation, drainage, and water resistant inner covering. Maybe a new plumber too.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would see Hardi as a great choice in that environment.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

Yea I'm gonna try to help with the drainage issue, but this place is like a swamp, next to a lake. If I dig an 18" deep trench for drainage, I hit water!

Maybe the pt plywood with hardy over - 

or pt plywood with some pt stips run vertically for looks

i dunno


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would think that unless it is sitting in water Hardi would be a great choice.
Do you need anything under the Hardi it if it is just a shed? Do they already have corner bracing?

We use Hardi here for boat houses and we never have a problem.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Just to clarify, by drainage, I meant inside, for all the plumbing spray. Certainly wouldn't be a bad idea around the outside as well. Put in a French drain and gutters and collect all the moisture around to give it some breathing room.

Or build the shed somewhat loosely(not tight) and allow it to breath and construct with Hardy. However, if it is getting sprayed regularly, mold will grow on the dirt on the Hardy.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

maybe i should just go with the Hardy

it's framed just like a small house, w/ respect to the corners


what is the life of T111, painted, in super humid, wet conditions. anyone care to guess?

MHM


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

5-7 years.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Go with the Hardie, BM's penetrating primer (all sides) and 2 top coats. Sit back and don't worry about it.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

i may even run a 1x6 PVC trim piece around the bottom, just to be out of the swamp even more


----------

